# Nissan iPod Integration!



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I saw this on another forum and thought I'd pass the information along. Sounds like it should be pretty nice being as it will utilize the steering wheel mounted audio controls! :thumbup: 

Here's a link to a forum with some specifics:

iPod Integration 


I also e-mailed Brian (Jerseyparts) at www.yournissanparts.com, and he said they were just announced. He's getting me price and availablity info. The forum in the link above said it had to be installed by the dealership because there were no instructions included, but Brian indicated he had installation instructions andwould include them. I'll post more as I get infor from Brian...


----------



## prpodium (Sep 12, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I saw this on another forum and thought I'd pass the information along. Sounds like it should be pretty nice being as it will utilize the steering wheel mounted audio controls! :thumbup:
> 
> Here's a link to a forum with some specifics:
> 
> ...


link not working correctly... brings you to forum but not to thread.
i am very interested in what you found though... let us know more!!
thanks.


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

*Finally!*

Just checked out yournissanparts.com, they have it under the interior accessories. I am waiting to hear more about the details of what you are able to control from the headunit and if there are any limitations like song counts. This is the answer I have been searching for hopefully. I have the PAC AAI-NIS installed, but really want control from the steering wheel and to be able to browse through the headunit. It is a little price though, probably because it is genuine nissan parts.

Can't wait to hear more about the capabilities.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Try this Link 

Brian e-mailed me the installation instructions, but they wouldn't open. I'm hopeing to have them faxed to me soon!


----------



## prpodium (Sep 12, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Try this Link
> 
> Brian e-mailed me the installation instructions, but they wouldn't open. I'm hopeing to have them faxed to me soon!


cool... but is this only for those with the RF upgraded headunit?? that sucks for us with the regular radio.


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Try this Link
> 
> Brian e-mailed me the installation instructions, but they wouldn't open. I'm hopeing to have them faxed to me soon!


He sent the instructions to me as well, and I was able to open them. Looks like a brain similar to the genuine nissan xm radio, the install looks about as difficult as well. Spoke to him for a while about the capabilities and it sounds very promising. Sounds like you get all the viewing features of the aftermarket integration kits. The only thing it did not do was scroll the song titles across the display, same way as it only displays partial listing when using an mp3 disc. This thing could be huge for nissan.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Yea, the installation is what's really scaring me! When I got home, it opened on my home computer. Looking at it though, I wonder if the Kit includes the N-Bus harness, listed as part number 999U7-VS000. It's not listed as part of the kit contents. Also, his price is pretty good when you figure in the discount! I have a local guy here that installs stereo stuff, I may show him the instructions and get an estimate to have it installed. If he's resonable, I'll be ordering this on Monday! :thumbup:


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Yea, the installation is what's really scaring me! When I got home, it opened on my home computer. Looking at it though, I wonder if the Kit includes the N-Bus harness, listed as part number 999U7-VS000. It's not listed as part of the kit contents. Also, his price is pretty good when you figure in the discount! I have a local guy here that installs stereo stuff, I may show him the instructions and get an estimate to have it installed. If he's resonable, I'll be ordering this on Monday! :thumbup:


I think the bus is already there, it was part of the satellite system prewiring I think. That is why there are two different versions, if you already have the sat system installed. I may dig around under the dash this weekend before the actual kit arrives.

I ordered the integration kit already. What was the discount? I know it is going to take a little time because they only had the one unit that was shipped to them to try out. When I take a look at the kit, I may also take it to have installed. Better piece of mind that way.

so now I will have a PAC AAI-NIS laying around if anyone is interested!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Slubgub said:


> I think the bus is already there, it was part of the satellite system prewiring I think. That is why there are two different versions, if you already have the sat system installed. I may dig around under the dash this weekend before the actual kit arrives.
> 
> I ordered the integration kit already. What was the discount? I know it is going to take a little time because they only had the one unit that was shipped to them to try out. When I take a look at the kit, I may also take it to have installed. Better piece of mind that way.
> 
> so now I will have a PAC AAI-NIS laying around if anyone is interested!


If you use the code "clbttn" at checkout, you'll get 10% off the price, should bring it to around $175.00! :thumbup:


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> If you use the code "clbttn" at checkout, you'll get 10% off the price, should bring it to around $175.00! :thumbup:


Oh well, too late. Good to know for the next time.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Slubgub said:


> Oh well, too late. Good to know for the next time.


I've bought a ton of stuff from Brian! Using that discount code, you really can't beat his prices, especially on OEM Nissan Assessories! I think I decided to order this kit as well, will be giving Brian a call on Mondy to place my order! After looking over the installation instructions again, it's not as difficult as I originally thought. It may take a few hours to accomplish, but it is pretty straight forward!


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I've bought a ton of stuff from Brian! Using that discount code, you really can't beat his prices, especially on OEM Nissan Assessories! I think I decided to order this kit as well, will be giving Brian a call on Mondy to place my order! After looking over the installation instructions again, it's not as difficult as I originally thought. It may take a few hours to accomplish, but it is pretty straight forward!


He told me the dealer install time was estimated at an hour. I was thinking about the install myself and I am not sure I want someone else peeling off the plastic. Plus on closer inspection to the instructions, that optional bus plug is standard if you are prewired for sat radio. 

Can't wait to get this thing in the truck. Perfect timing too. I was about to drill holes this weekend to mount the universal dock on the dash to use the apple remote with the dock in the truck.


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm looking to get a Frontier in Feb. Does anyone know if this kit will allow you to scroll thru playlists? I have most of my stuff set-up in playlist. I've used the Honda iPod link on the Accord and that was a PITA. 

I would like to be able to scoll to the playlist I want and "let the music play."
Oh, and does it fit on the non-RF radio. I don't want the RF stuff.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

ynot21 said:


> I'm looking to get a Frontier in Feb. Does anyone know if this kit will allow you to scroll thru playlists? I have most of my stuff set-up in playlist. I've used the Honda iPod link on the Accord and that was a PITA.
> 
> I would like to be able to scoll to the playlist I want and "let the music play."
> Oh, and does it fit on the non-RF radio. I don't want the RF stuff.


 It only works with the 6CD Head Unit that is pre-wired for SAT radio, which is the RF unit in the CC and the Audio Upgrade Pkg in the KC.


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> It only works with the 6CD Head Unit that is pre-wired for SAT radio, which is the RF unit in the CC and the Audio Upgrade Pkg in the KC.


Damn! Would I use the PAC unit then?


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

ynot21 said:


> Damn! Would I use the PAC unit then?


The PAC unit also needs the satellie jack on the back of the head unit.


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

I have been waiting for an alternaitve to adding 2 bus adapters and this is the perfect fit!

Has there been an update on the install instrucitons? I used to be in the businiess and factory items like this are not to tough. My factory XM radio took longer to unbox than to install.

Is there any word on availablity? Whom ever says thay have it I will order it from them ASAP.

Any info ius greatly appreciated.

Rgards,

gordynismi


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is an adapter that will convert the Ipod input plug into a different type of input plug? I have a different mp3 player that seems to have a smaller input plug-in than the Ipod. 

I hope this makes sense....


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

gordynismo said:


> I have been waiting for an alternaitve to adding 2 bus adapters and this is the perfect fit!
> 
> Has there been an update on the install instrucitons? I used to be in the businiess and factory items like this are not to tough. My factory XM radio took longer to unbox than to install.
> 
> ...



You can get it from www.yournissanparts.com, under their listing of interior parts for the 05/06 Frontier. Thier price for the unit with the XM system is $224.99 (it requires an additional cable), shipping should be under $10.00. I know for a fact Brian (Jerseyparts) has ordered a few already and stated he should have them on Tuesday, which means you'd probabaly have it by next Friday! Use the discount code I listed previously and you can save an additional 10% off the order! I have one on order as well!


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4,

Thank you very much for the info. I just ordered the kit with the additional harness for the sat radio. Could you be so kind and to email me the install instructions that you have? PM me for my email. I installed the factory XM and it was a breeze but I just want to make sure I will be doing things right.

Regards,

gordynismo


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

PM sent! After reviewing the instructions a few more times and actually crawling up under the dash, it really doesn't look too difficult! There also appears to be plenty of cable, both to the iPod Gateway and to the iPod itself, so selecting a mounting position seems pretty flexible. I say this becaise the instructions have you wrapping the cable back and forth under the dash a couple times, and the bundle of cable for the iPod looks like it would run into the back seat! I bet it could be run into the center counsel with no problem at all! :thumbup:


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Hallelujah! I got surprised with an iPod nano for Christmas and was just about to dive into the PAC AAI-NIS method. What was the final verdict on the instructions?? Was everyone able to get/open them??


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> Hallelujah! I got surprised with an iPod nano for Christmas and was just about to dive into the PAC AAI-NIS method. What was the final verdict on the instructions?? Was everyone able to get/open them??


They seem fairly simple, just a couple jacks to plug in, one hole to drill and quite a few zip strips. I think what is going to be the most difficult is figuring out how to control the ipod with the buttons on the head unit. Looks like from the directions, and what Brian at yournissanparts.com told me, nissan had this whole thing planned out for a while when they were developing this stereo. There is a bus jack under the dash around the parking grake. Surprised no aftermarket people tapped into that. He also mentioned that the interface seems like it has a lot more features than other factory integration kits by other manufacturers such as Acuras interface.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Like someone else mentioned, there are a lot of steps to the instructions, so they seem confusing at first, but after reviewing them a couple times, a lot of the steps deal with wrapping the ample cable around things under the dash to use up slack! I looks like there will be plenty of cable for alternative install options, like running the iPod interface into the center counsel instead of the glove box if you wanted. The instruction sheet also indicates the system comes with an owner's manual and a quick reference guide, so hopefully they will be fairly comprehensive. I have asked Brian if he can scan the quick reference guide and send it, that should give a good idea of it's capabilities. Hope to have that tomorrow.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

My order is in! Brain said there's about 300 or so in the Nissan NY warehouse, so it should be shipping out Tomorrow or Wednesday! Also, he has posted the installation instructions on his yournissanparts.com website in PDF format so you can download them and review them if you have any questions. Go to the 05/06 Frontier section under Interior Accessories and scroll down. The link to the instruction is at the end of the product description. I hope to have and install it this weekend. I'll let y'all know how it goes and my impressions when it in! :thumbup:


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

That should mean that I will have mine by this weekend also! Going glove box or center console?

Did he ever scan the instruction card and send it to you?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Slubgub said:


> That should mean that I will have mine by this weekend also! Going glove box or center console?
> 
> Did he ever scan the instruction card and send it to you?


He scanned the quick reference guide and an additional instruction sheet that comes with the kit. The actual owners manual is probably to many pages. PM me you e-mail address and I'll forward you a copy!

I'm still undecided on location, but will probably go with the upper glove box just because it's probably easier than removing the center counsel to drill the hole and run the cable! But, hey, that may change by this weekend, I'm still exploring possibilities! I may try to find a location where I don't need to drill any holes and try it like that till I decide on a final resting place my Mr. iPod!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

This is from the Nissan Release Notes on the iPod Interface, it explains the options available on this unit vice an aftermarket unit:

Selling points vs. aftermarket solutions:

Nissan’s iPod Interface is backed by Nissan warranty (see actual limited warranty for complete details) 

Nissan’s iPod interface is fully integrated into factory audio system – no external or plug-in wiring 

When connected, the iPod is controlled via steering wheel and/or in-dash audio controls providing access to menus, songs, categories, etc. – eliminating the inconvenience of referencing and controlling both a radio unit and an iPod 

When connected, the iPod is stored safely and discretely in the glove compartment – no external wiring and your iPod is not in-view when you’re away from the vehicle providing added security 

The iPod is charged when connected – no external 12-volt connection or wiring required 

Brian from YourNissanParts was kind enough to share this with me!


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> This is from the Nissan Release Notes on the iPod Interface, it explains the options available on this unit vice an aftermarket unit:
> 
> Selling points vs. aftermarket solutions:
> 
> ...


This sounds great. I might get the RF package then. I really want to get my iPod in my truck but don't want to change my HU. SO this will let you select your own playlist? The link I used with the Honduh was really complicated. You had to install a program in your computer then that created random playlists for you and those were the only ones you could use or go through song by song. Hope this one is better


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> This is from the Nissan Release Notes on the iPod Interface, it explains the options available on this unit vice an aftermarket unit:
> 
> Selling points vs. aftermarket solutions:
> 
> ...


Have you seen anything about yours shipping yet? I have not.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Slubgub said:


> Have you seen anything about yours shipping yet? I have not.


No, I'll e-mail Brian and see if he received them from the warehouse yet.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

*UPDATE!*



05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> No, I'll e-mail Brian and see if he received them from the warehouse yet.


Nope, he's not expecting them till tomorrow morning! He's not happy either, when I was on the phone with him on Monday he was asking if the order had been placed on Friday (he wanted to pre-order a number of them so orders received over the weekend could ship Monday), and it didn't happen! Needless to say he wasn't happy with the guy who was supposed to place the order! I'm sure he'll e-mail us a notification when they ship.


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

*Got it!*

Well I just received the unit. Looks like it is going to be a breeze to install. Wrap the cable around a little bit, and pretty much plug and play. It does not look like the cable will reach to the center console, maybe just 6" too short. But we will see what happens during the nstall tomorrow. 

I feel pretty confident in how this unit will work, it is manufactured by Clarion, and they have some of the best ipod interfaces on the market.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I just finished the install, it works great, and the sound is awesome! I'll work on a nice write-up this weekend. I wanted to get home and get it installed because it's supposed to rain this weekend! Anyway, it's in and works great! I ended up putting it in the lower glovebox because I couldn't for the life of me get the upper glovebox out, even after removing all the screws! I'm sure there's some trick to it, but I wasn't about to force it! Anyway there is a small indent in the back of the right hand side of the bottom glovebox, and the air duct right behind the glovebox has two small tabs with holes in them just perfect for securing the iPod cable with a couple zip ties! The install would have taken half the time if Nissan had suggested that location! I think I spent more time trying to figure out the glove box than I did installing everything else! Oh yea, the metal under the dash if pretty sharp too! My right hand looks like I ran it through the middle of a brier bush! Anyway, I'll try and get some pics tomorrow before it rains, and do a nice write-up.


----------



## hottap (Jan 27, 2008)

*Nissan iPod Manual*

I just got a 2008 Frontier LE CC 4x4 with the leather, sunroof and Rockford Fosgate package with sub, Sat and iPod adapter. Sadly the Dealership was clueless as to the use or installation of the iPod adapter. 

The truck did not have the iPod adapter factory installed, they had to order it and do the install as part of the delivery. I never got a manual. The dealership had no idea what they were doing and told us to use the AUX button for the integrated iPod adapter - that was wrong. They also said the iPod should not say "ok to disconnect" when it was attached - that was wrong as well. So I started looking on the web and found you great folks here. From you, I got some basic ideas on what the factory iPod adapter would do, how it integrated with the Sat head unit and such. Even a bit about the steering wheel controls and what they really could, and couldn't do.

The only problem was that it was all third party information, and just not straight from the horses mouth so to speak. Some bits about the play list display and such, were a bit hard to understand. Well, I finally got my hands on a manual and thought I would see if I could share the wealth. 

I have scanned the Manual, but I cannot see how to post the pics.

Can someone tell if I can do this?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Awesome, glad you got it straightened out. Try using the "tinypic" website, worked for me in the past. Just follow the instructions on their site. Once you get used to using the Gateway it really is nice to have on long trips. 

Enjoy, Z


----------



## hottap (Jan 27, 2008)

ValBoo gave me some instructions as well as Z_Rated for posting pics. Thanks folks,
I'm new to this forum but it looks like home already. 

Let's see if I can follow instructions...

Here is the Nissan iPod adapter Manual, with the quick reference card.



























































































Hope this helps someone else figure out what to do!
Hottap


----------

